# food...from canidae to acana to...FRR?



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking at Flint River Ranch, but I can't seem to find that much information on it, at least on this site. I can get Acana, Orijen, and other premium foods. However it seems that FRR might be a bit less expensive. Thoughts?

Joe 
2 yr old standard poodle-Seamus
Glacier Chasers photo fundraiser, dog agility, kalispell


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> I'm looking at Flint River Ranch, but I can't seem to find that much information on it, at least on this site. I can get Acana, Orijen, and other premium foods. However it seems that FRR might be a bit less expensive. Thoughts?
> 
> Joe
> 2 yr old standard poodle-Seamus
> Glacier Chasers photo fundraiser, dog agility, kalispell


Here are some independent ratings websites where you can check out how FRR compares to other brands:

Cat and dog food reviews and ratings, ingredients, information, all in a straight forward manner! (Petfoodratings.net... from some reason he has it coded so that if you just want the link it winds up with this long explanation string!  )

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

Product Reviews and Reports - ConsumerSearch.com

Bonne chance,


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Dog Food Analysis isn't working for me. I tried it last night, wasn't working then either.
No reviews for FRR that I could find on consumersearch.com



SubMariner said:


> Here are some independent ratings websites where you can check out how FRR compares to other brands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

I know what you mean. I just wanted to post my agility photography website, but instead of dogshots.biz, it posted all the metadata tags.



SubMariner said:


> (Petfoodratings.net... from some reason he has it coded so that if you just want the link it winds up with this long explanation string!  )


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

StdPoo Dad said:


> Dog Food Analysis isn't working for me. I tried it last night, wasn't working then either.
> No reviews for FRR that I could find on consumersearch.com


Hmm... I have been on that website multiple times; I even have it open in another window as I type this. Are you not finding the site, or not able to access links once you are on it? Also, which web browser are you using and how is it set?

Consumer Search is ok, but it seems to focus on only a certain number of "top foods"; if you want to evaluate your present food (or any other food not specifically evaluated by Consumer Search) you wind up with outside source links, not resident reviews. That may be ok as long as you know this & decide whether the other sources are trustworthy, or just ad-mongers.

JMHO,


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

DFA is working for me now. I would just get a 404 for the past couple days
Joe



SubMariner said:


> Hmm... I have been on that website multiple times; I even have it open in another window as I type this. Are you not finding the site, or not able to access links once you are on it? Also, which web browser are you using and how is it set?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

FRR is an ok quality dog food and will probably be worth it if the price is significantly lower. However, Orijen and Acana are pretty darn good brands (well, Orijen mostly) and definitely worth the extra money. But my roommate switched from Orijen to Acana because of the money issue, so apparently that's a good one for the price as well.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

What are your thoughts on Wellness Core? I would just stick with Acana or Origen and be done with it, but my sister cannot get acana or origen, but she can get Wellness. 
Our dogs go back and forth quite a bit, one taking care while the other is on a trip. (for example, I'm at a conference for a week, Seamus is at Nance's house for the week)
It would be nice to have one food at both places, or does it really matter when you're talking about high quality foods?

Joe


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wellness core is a grainless very good quality premium food. My dogs well two of my dogs are on the weight managment wellness core. They have weight management, and regular wellness core ,and ocean wellness core. All very good meat content and grainless. A very excellent food!:smile:


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been using Wellness CORE for a while now. Just like with other types of these foods, it is expensive - and I have big dogs. However, they seem to be able to tolerate it really well. I had tried EVO and one of my dogs just could not seem to tolerate the food (although I do think that it is an excellent brand). Wellness CORE has worked fine for us. 
As far as the Ocean variety, you may want to warn your sister that it is fishy smelling. My dogs don't mind, of course, but it will be stinky. It may or may not be an issue, depending on where she stores the food.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. She doesn't like the smell of fish, so even though she stores the food in a sealed container, it would bug her at feeding time...

Joe



LL Blue said:


> .
> As far as the Ocean variety, you may want to warn your sister that it is fishy smelling. My dogs don't mind, of course, but it will be stinky. It may or may not be an issue, depending on where she stores the food.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

StdPoo Dad said:


> What are your thoughts on Wellness Core? I would just stick with Acana or Origen and be done with it, but my sister cannot get acana or origen, but she can get Wellness.
> Our dogs go back and forth quite a bit, one taking care while the other is on a trip. (for example, I'm at a conference for a week, Seamus is at Nance's house for the week)
> It would be nice to have one food at both places, or does it really matter when you're talking about high quality foods?
> 
> Joe


Yay another standard poodle. 

I haven't had personal experience with Wellness Core (for dogs) but, I have fed it to our clinic cat. Both the dry (on the weekends, he has a food timer) and the canned, and he looks great on it. My boss, the vet, bet me it wouldn't make a difference if I switched him off of Royal Canin (ew) to Wellness...that he'd look/weigh the same. He was wrong...the cat slimmed down and looked fantastic when he was on it. If I wasn't transitioning him to raw, it is definitely the brand I'd use, probably rotate it with Acana and Orijen, but they only make kibble for cats, to my knowledge.

I fed Flip (my spoo) Orijen Large Breed puppy before I switched him over, and had good results with it.

I hope you find something you like!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I fed Rocky the Orijen Large Breed puppy and he did very well on it but when I switched him to the adult Orijen, he REALLY did not like it anymore for some reason and really preferred EVO over it. He actually lost weight on the adult Orijen just because he ate so little of it and now is chowing down (pun intended ) on the Evo and has gained back all his weight. I have 4 dogs on EVO from 12 weeks to 13 years and all do well. I have no idea what the difference was between the puppy and the adult Orijen or why his preference changed so much. Maybe it was just one bad bag that I got. 

I had looked into the Flint River Ranch but it was really hard to find anyone that sold it so I decided it wasn't worth the effort at the time. None of my local specialty store have it and the internet place I get food from doesn't sell it either. 

My mother in law used Wellness Core and told me they changed ingredients when they changed ownership recently. I'm not sure if that is true or not because I haven't used that food but you might want to check it out.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Mar 3, 2010)

chowder said:


> My mother in law used Wellness Core and told me they changed ingredients when they changed ownership recently. I'm not sure if that is true or not because I haven't used that food but you might want to check it out.


I didn't hear anything about them changing anything. I feed my chi's Wellness Core and haven't had any problems, or notice any changes with the kibble, but I'll definitely keep a look out just in case!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

from what I recall, one of the plants that manufacturers wellness is owned by Diamond.


----------

